# Commercial product shot



## Forkie (Jul 13, 2012)

I thought I'd share this here because I'm quite proud of it.  It's a product shot I did on Wednesday of a mobile credit card swiper that allows you to take credit card payments with your phone.  It's owned by an arm of the company I work for.

I can't put a high-res version directly into the post, but there is a lo-res version below.  You can see the final version (after the graphic designer has done his dirty work with it!) *HERE *(the image will scroll away, but click the left-arrow to scroll back and the image will stay).







It was shot with the hands about 2 feet away from a white wall in the office using two strobes.  One lighting the white wall behind the hands to blow it out and the other at about 45 degrees camera left to light the hands and devices.  Fill light was provided courtesy of massive office windows 

50mm
ISO200
F/9
1/160


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Nicely done, Forkie!  I do hope that is not an active credit card number ( I wish!) ?  lol!


----------



## Forkie (Jul 13, 2012)

Haha, the numbers have all been swapped around!  And in fact, in the final website version they were changed entirely again.


----------



## KmH (Jul 13, 2012)

Well done! :thumbup:

It looks great on the web site.


----------



## Forkie (Jul 15, 2012)

Cheers KmH!

I'm quite excited by it!  In my job I'm usually shooting spare parts for washing machines, cookers, vacuum cleaners and the like - so there's not much room for creativity and it can get quite boring, so this was a treat for me!

Things are starting to look up though.  I've also been tasked with shooting informal "corporate" portraits of everyone in the office over the course of the next 2-3 weeks - that's about 80 people, so I'm really looking forward to that!  Plus there's some scope for me to do some fairly high-brow fashion shots later in the year which is mega exciting!

As well as all that, I was approached to provide some sample shots for a potential part-time ongoing freelance job for an online wine retailer.  Hopefully they'll like them!














Everything is suddenly taking off.  All this has happened over the last 10 days or so.  Finally, people are realising that I'm quite a useful person to have around instead of saying, "Do you really need all that equipment just to take a couple of quick shots?"!!!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice shots - you might want to try messing around with flags on those labels; they're looking a little washed out in spots.


----------



## Forkie (Jul 15, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> Nice shots - you might want to try messing around with flags on those labels; they're looking a little washed out in spots.



Those have actually been darkened! They are very, very faint on the actual label and I couldn't darken them any further without affecting the white label around them. 

I used the burn tool to bring them out as much as possible - I also tried locally adjusting the blacks and neutrals, but they started look overdone so I figured it was best to leave them faint rather than risk the overall quality of the shot


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 15, 2012)

Forkie said:


>



YUM!!  I like this!  Congrats and hope you get the wino deal too!


----------



## Bynx (Jul 15, 2012)

I like the bubbles in this kind of shot. They look like glass beads. In coffee they look like little stones of polished hematite.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 15, 2012)

Forkie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understood; I meant for future work.


----------

